# I need some help I am depressed



## Uber driver 360 (Oct 3, 2016)

I am crying while writing this.
I started working for uber full time last week and left my job as Ian need of more money and saving to take care of my family.
I did over 115 trips in 5 days and earned good rating too.
Last I drive was in Friday and on Saturday morning my account was on waitlisted means I was put in hold and not allowed to drive.
I received an email saying that I was put in hold because I had a bad feedback and they need to resolve it before I can drive again.
Fir 2 days I kept asking the uber support about what is the feedback and after 2 days I came to know that someone said that I tried to touch inappropriately.
I could not imagine doing that when I have no job other than this and I concentrate only on driving I don't even talk much to the riders.
I try to do my job as honest as possible but it hurts when u are accused of this shameful act when u have not done it.
I can't even talk to my family or anyone otherwise what will they feel abt me.
But they are asking me why am I not going to work.
I feel like just commit suiside as that would be the only proof I will leave that I have not done anything wrong.


----------



## geauxfish (Jun 10, 2016)

Go to the Green Light location and talk to someone in person. Hopefully you have a dash cam since this is a he said she said situation.


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

Me in a situation like this I am like a mule, I might have alot of pain but nobody knows about it only me. so my advice to you just cool off ,you be fine, and you can still find another job.


----------



## Chrisdasher (Oct 2, 2016)

Your life it a lot more important than any job hang in there it will all work out


----------



## Uber driver 360 (Oct 3, 2016)

Yes sure I can find another job but I lost my reputation and ppl at uber are going to keep me as one bad behaving person in their record.
I don't even want to drive for uber anymore after this get resolved.


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

Right your life comes first and your health.


----------



## Uber driver 360 (Oct 3, 2016)

I was just thinking what is the job security if something like this happen to any of the uber driver.
Can we install camera or is it not allowed to record riders.


----------



## geauxfish (Jun 10, 2016)

Sign up for door dash, amazon delivery, etc. until you get this worked out with uber. As far as job security, any of us at any time can be deactivated. If job security is what you're looking for find another job.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Uber driver 360 said:


> I am crying while writing this.
> I started working for uber full time last week and left my job as Ian need of more money and saving to take care of my family.
> I did over 115 trips in 5 days and earned good rating too.
> Last I drive was in Friday and on Saturday morning my account was on waitlisted means I was put in hold and not allowed to drive.
> ...


Geez that's horrible, I'm really sorry. I had a thought but then I got another. Pax have said things to get out of paying. If you know who the pax is you should report what happened. Was someone pissed off about a surge or your driving? Was everyone happy to see you or did you have a problem with a pax?

You can work for Lyft. You can try to get your old job back and you can work part-time at another job. Let your family know that you had a pax accuse you of that. Go to church of something if you feel things are over your head. It's always tougher looking at things from your perspective. There are options out there. Keep us posted.


----------



## Uber driver 360 (Oct 3, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> Geez that's horrible, I'm really sorry. I had a thought but then I got another. Pax have said things to get out of paying. If you know who the pax is you should report what happened. Was someone pissed off about a surge or your driving? Was everyone happy to see you or did you have a problem with a pax?
> 
> You can work for Lyft. You can try to get your old job back and you can work part-time at another job. Let your family know that you had a pax accuse you of that. Go to church of something if you feel things are over your head. It's always tougher looking at things from your perspective. There are options out there. Keep us posted.


Most of the time I get 5 star rating. Friday night was busy and most of the people were drunk.
I don't know who the pax is.
But why would someone give feedback like this?
I really have no idea at all. All I can think is maybe someone by mistake clicked in wrong feedback.
Thnx fir for your reply and talking to me .


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Uber driver 360 said:


> Yes sure I can find another job but I lost my reputation and ppl at uber are going to keep me as one bad behaving person in their record.
> I don't even want to drive for uber anymore after this get resolved.


You DID NOT lose your reputation!! You have been accused of something you claim you didn't do...do you always allow people who lie to dictate the way you feel? Uber is just trying to save its own ass in this situation...my suggestion is when this gets resolved..SIGN A UNION CARD immediately, get a dashcam and don't depend on Uber for anything!!


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Uber driver 360 said:


> Most of the time I get 5 star rating. Friday night was busy and most of the people were drunk.
> I don't know who the pax is.
> But why would someone give feedback like this?
> I really have no idea at all. All I can think is maybe someone by mistake clicked in wrong feedback.
> Thnx fir for your reply and talking to me .


I do think that's what happened. They wanted to get out of paying. Being drunk and probably during a surge. It has been reported enough on here for me to think it's a possibility. You should go mention that to them. They really don't care about you, there are three people in line ready to replace you.


----------



## geauxfish (Jun 10, 2016)

Uber driver 360 said:


> Most of the time I get 5 star rating. Friday night was busy and most of the people were drunk.
> I don't know who the pax is.
> But why would someone give feedback like this?
> I really have no idea at all. All I can think is maybe someone by mistake clicked in wrong feedback.
> Thnx fir for your reply and talking to me .


I pretty sure there isn't a button someone clicks that says my uber driver groped me. Its likely a drunk pax that was pissed they had to pay a few extra bucks to get home from a bar and complained to uber to try to get a refund. Pax can be horrible especially when drunk.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Ok, get your butt to the office, tomorrow. You're getting tossed and they do not care. I think the only strategy you have is that a drunk pax did that intentionally. They can see if the pax pulled that before or another to get out of paying. They might not bother to look. See if you can politely and professionally show them that option. Otherwise go apply to Lyft. You're in SF? Go to the world headquarters.


----------



## OzzyDevil (Sep 14, 2016)

I'm sorry this has happened to you i really hope it works out for you at the end... I don't know if dash cams are legal in Melbourne Vic but I'm getting one if this sort of thing gets blamed on me then i will have prove...


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

It would be interesting to file a defamation lawsuit against the rider (as a "Doe" defendant) and then subpoena the rider's personal information from Uber. If Uber didn't respond to the subpoena you could get sanctions and contempt of court for the company.

Then you'd have a sheriff or process server serve the defendant. Might make for an interesting case.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Flarpy said:


> It would be interesting to file a defamation lawsuit against the rider (as a "Doe" defendant) and then subpoena the rider's personal information from Uber. If Uber didn't respond to the subpoena you could get sanctions and contempt of court for the company.
> 
> Then you'd have a sheriff or process server serve the defendant. Might make for an interesting case.


I agree. Please consider contacting an attorney. Many years ago I was falsely accused of rape myself (not as a driver) and I understand the disgusting feeling that comes with it. The problem here is that once people like this are challenged, some of them will raise the stakes to cover themselves and file a criminal complaint against you. An attorney will both protect your rights if you are criminally accused, and review your options for a lawsuit against whoever is making this claim.

And don't kill yourself. If you do then everybody will believe it is true.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Flarpy said:


> It would be interesting to file a defamation lawsuit against the rider (as a "Doe" defendant) and then subpoena the rider's personal information from Uber. If Uber didn't respond to the subpoena you could get sanctions and contempt of court for the company.
> 
> Then you'd have a sheriff or process server serve the defendant. Might make for an interesting case.


N I C E!


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

I have spy camcorder in My car, I told my rider that that it's protecting for both of us and they always agreement with me, remember that all cab have camera to protecting them too.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

OzzyDevil said:


> I'm sorry this has happened to you i really hope it works out for you at the end... I don't know if dash cams are legal in Melbourne Vic but I'm getting one if this sort of thing gets blamed on me then i will have prove...


I think the cams are either one or two party consent. That is you might need to let the pax know. Even if they agree to being recorded does not give you permission to share it or distribute it. It is for legal protection and treated like their credit card info if you were to charge a tip or something.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> I agree. Please consider contacting an attorney. Many years ago I was falsely accused of rape myself (not as a driver) and I understand the disgusting feeling that comes with it. The problem here is that once people like this are challenged, some of them will raise the stakes to cover themselves and file a criminal complaint against you. An attorney will both protect your rights if you are criminally accused, and review your options for a lawsuit against whoever is making this claim.
> 
> And don't kill yourself. If you do then everybody will believe it is true.


No one takes it further, which is the point here. Travass just tosses the driver, the pax doesn't pay and people moves on. If it was legit, an officer would have already been to his house. I'd go that far and sit Travass' butt down and tell him that, if it led to that. Always the less you say the better. While I hope it's already been resolved, an honest mistake by the time you get to the office, with this company, the only thing they're good at is giving drivers a headache.


----------



## Oscarthegrouch (Jun 14, 2016)

You need to get a dash cam.


----------



## OzzyDevil (Sep 14, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> I think the cams are either one or two party consent. That is you might need to let the pax know. Even if they agree to being recorded does not give you permission to share it or distribute it. It is for legal protection and treated like their credit card info if you were to charge a tip or something.


I wouldn't use it for show and I would have a sign saying there is a camera in the car.. I just don't want pax ever doing that to me it makes me cringe just thinking about it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber driver 360 said:


> I am crying while writing this.
> I started working for uber full time last week and left my job as Ian need of more money and saving to take care of my family.
> I did over 115 trips in 5 days and earned good rating too.
> Last I drive was in Friday and on Saturday morning my account was on waitlisted means I was put in hold and not allowed to drive.
> ...


Don't commit suicide.
That's no fun.
Register with a few temporary labor outfits while waiting for Uber to find an answer.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

This is exactly the reason no one will ever get a bank loan working for Uber. You can not depend on Uber !


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

[QUOTE="I did over 115 trips in 5 days and earned good rating too.
.[/QUOTE]

That is a ton of trips in 5 days. Try working less hours but work more during late night and surge hours. You can't drive when you are tired. You will make mistakes. Be careful of the passenger ratings and stay away from low rated pax late at night. Limit your work to about 10 hours a day maximum. Get good sleep. I don't believe in the camera stuff but other drivers insist on it. I have had a handful of incidents in over 1500 trips...nothing that has gotten me shut down.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

I wouldn't use a sign. I would casually mention it, the scam should be obvious that they see it anyway. You could have the cam on before the pax enters your car, have it record that you asked permission and if they say no, you simply shut if off. I'd have it on with drunks or when six people try to squeeze in your car, things like that.


----------



## geauxfish (Jun 10, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> I wouldn't use a sign. I would casually mention it, the scam should be obvious that they see it anyway. You could have the cam on before the pax enters your car, have it record that you asked permission and if they say no, you simply shut if off. I'd have it on with drunks or when six people try to squeeze in your car, things like that.


You don't need their permission for a dash cam. Depending on what state you're in you may need to have a sign posted. If you have signs posted on your window and they get in that is their consent and that's all you need. In states that are 1 party concent you don't even have to disclose you have a dashcam.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> This is exactly the reason no one will ever get a bank loan working for Uber. You can not depend on Uber !


Don't tell me you actually believe that statement?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Have you tried ?


----------



## Oscarthegrouch (Jun 14, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Don't tell me you actually believe that statement?


My credit union doesn't accept uber as income. When I took out a loan with them last year I listed uber under other sources of income. I was told it is unreliable, there for not accepted.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Oscarthegrouch said:


> My credit union doesn't accept uber as income. When I took out a loan with them last year I listed uber under other sources of income. I was told it is unreliable, there for not accepted.


Uber IS unreliable.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Oscarthegrouch said:


> My credit union doesn't accept uber as income. When I took out a loan with them last year I listed uber under other sources of income. I was told it is unreliable, there for not accepted.


Yea...thats a crock. They are pulling your leg. There is something else they are not telling you.

My brother in law runs car dealerships. They get people approved on loans all the time. Not once has he even been told Uber isn't accepted as a job or income. And this is long before Uber had the car lease program.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Yea...thats a crock. They are pulling your leg. There is something else they are not telling you.
> 
> My brother in law runs car dealerships. They get people approved on loans all the time. Not once has he even been told Uber isn't accepted as a job or income. And this is long before Uber had the car lease program.


Well you are both right. Its a little different than applying for credit with a traditional job, saying you work for Uber is the same as claiming you are self employed. If you BS your income they will require verification via statements or tax forms.


----------



## Oscarthegrouch (Jun 14, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Yea...thats a crock. They are pulling your leg. There is something else they are not telling you.
> 
> My brother in law runs car dealerships. They get people approved on loans all the time. Not once has he even been told Uber isn't accepted as a job or income. And this is long before Uber had the car lease program.


I didn't look into it any further, my main source of income was more than enough to qualify for the loan. They just let me know that they didn't consider my uber income when approving my loan. Some lending institutions are more particular than others.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

First, I am terribly sorry this happened to an honest hard working man! It could have been any of us. I truly feel your pain.

If/when they reinstate you:
* try to work hours where most riders are sober
* try to not work very very long hours in 1 stretch . Alternatively, divide a day into 2. Work and take rest within each 12 hour window as if each 12 hour window is a full day. This will help you refresh, and prevent you from making mistakes from working too many hours.
* is lyft available in your area? Sign up for lyft and maybe other delivery options.
* if you are not going to be comfortable around pax due to the trauma from this incident, try another job.

Good luck and I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

Oscarthegrouch said:


> My credit union doesn't accept uber as income. When I took out a loan with them last year I listed uber under other sources of income. I was told it is unreliable, there for not accepted.


You need to tell them you are self employed.


----------



## goon70056 (Apr 21, 2016)

Uber driver 360 said:


> I am crying while writing this.
> I started working for uber full time last week and left my job as Ian need of more money and saving to take care of my family.
> I did over 115 trips in 5 days and earned good rating too.
> Last I drive was in Friday and on Saturday morning my account was on waitlisted means I was put in hold and not allowed to drive.
> ...


Try signing up for Lyft.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Uber driver 360 said:


> I am crying while writing this.
> I started working for uber full time last week and left my job as Ian need of more money and saving to take care of my family.
> I did over 115 trips in 5 days and earned good rating too.
> Last I drive was in Friday and on Saturday morning my account was on waitlisted means I was put in hold and not allowed to drive.
> ...


Any updates? Would be good to know what's going on.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Uber driver 360 said:


> I am crying while writing this.
> I started working for uber full time last week and left my job as Ian need of more money and saving to take care of my family.
> I did over 115 trips in 5 days and earned good rating too.
> Last I drive was in Friday and on Saturday morning my account was on waitlisted means I was put in hold and not allowed to drive.
> ...


Hi,

I have been in the transportation business cabs limos shuttles and now uber since the seventies. I've had more depressing days days you could possibly imagine.

My strongest advice for you is to move on find another job and get out of the transportation business never to return, it's a losing battle. Life is a rough and tumble Affair there going to be more bad days and hopefully there will be more good than the bad, and you need to get together with friends and get a support group and some positive vibes in your life. I hope this helps and good luck


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Well you are both right. Its a little different than applying for credit with a traditional job, saying you work for Uber is the same as claiming you are self employed. If you BS your income they will require verification via statements or tax forms.


Not really. I have witnessed this first hand. The process has been the same as if you worked for Home Depot....Google....or delivers pizzas. I've seen full time Uber drivers get zero percent on vehicle purchases. And so far, I've never seen any lending institution refuse Uber as a full time occupation.

If he found a credit union that won't take Uber as a job, then he needs to switch. My bet is still that they aren't telling him something.

Tell you what....I will give it this caveat....where as it hasn't been my experience....maybe this is limited to the automotive industry. But that wouldn't explain the increases in my credit limits and the new cards issued to me when those institutions know I drive full time with Uner and Lyft.

BTW.....you screen name is excellent.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Oscarthegrouch said:


> I didn't look into it any further, my main source of income was more than enough to qualify for the loan. They just let me know that they didn't consider my uber income when approving my loan. Some lending institutions are more particular than others.


That's pretty shitty of them to say that to you.


----------



## Uber driver 360 (Oct 3, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> Any updates? Would be good to know what's going on.


I am isolated at home not talking to anyone.
As everyone is scaring me.
Today Uber's insurance company called me asking me if I was in accident.
I said no then he said that uber reported what happened few days back and that may be reported to police as well.i got really scared after that.
I asked him if police is coming for me.
He said he doesn't know abt that police may not have my information yet.
I don't know what to do.
I feel like lost and over. I just want to go back to my home now and spend rest of my life doing something to survive over there.


----------



## Uber driver 360 (Oct 3, 2016)

UberXTampa said:


> First, I am terribly sorry this happened to an honest hard working man! It could have been any of us. I truly feel your pain.
> 
> If/when they reinstate you:
> * try to work hours where most riders are sober
> ...


Thank you dear please pray for me as situation is not improving


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been in the transportation business cabs limos shuttles and now uber since the seventies. I've had more depressing days days you could possibly imagine.
> 
> My strongest advice for you is to move on find another job and get out of the transportation business never to return, it's a losing battle. Life is a rough and tumble Affair there going to be more bad days and hopefully there will be more good than the bad, and you need to get together with friends and get a support group and some positive vibes in your life. I hope this helps and good luck


Long time my friend.. I just been in the cab buisness 4 years now,


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Please have a family member get involved. Don't ignore this and fight back. Never heard of their insurance calling.


----------



## earnmorewhiledriving (Oct 5, 2016)

As mentioned before by 5 Star Guy and others, sign up for Lyft! That way you have a backup plan. Don't be depressed. That doesn't solve anything. Also sign up for Amazon Flex. At least this way you have income. Peace be with you.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

If you're really feeling that bad be good to yourself and call a shrink who's also an MD, no-one has to know. Depression is no joke and they have the meds & the training to get you through. If you're on Kaiser, pay extra & see someone privately.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

You really should go down to the nearest Greenlight Hub and ask them to detail what it is that is being alleged against you. 

It's really a shame that Uber has thee worst HR department in the world. They have no clue how to handle anything appropriately. They always do the wrong thing first. While I could see if something really happened they would want to error on the side of caution but they should be having you come in to explain anything that may have occurred so they can immediately get an idea of if something really happened. They should first have asked the passenger to come in person to explain in detail what it is they allege happened as well as for if the passenger filed a police report. This would suggest whether there is truth to what the passenger is saying.


----------



## Uber Jason (Sep 9, 2016)

Lawyer up fast. Sounds like you're going to need it. Don't tell uber anything without your attorney present. Make no statements to anyone without your attorney present. 

Hope for the best for you.


----------



## Koffee (Sep 2, 2016)

I have been lurking and following this and I feel horrible for your situation.

My first advice to you would be to sit your wife down and bring this to her attention. Keeping this from her will only add to the mistrust.

I reread your post and noticed that this seems to have taken place on Friday Night? Worldwide Uber had a app connection glitch that effected many people. They have even sent out tiny "payments" for their mistake. There is a large chance that you have fallen victim to this glitch. It may have even crossed another drivers report onto your account.

Personally I would call the emergency hotline on this one as its a pretty big deal. I would be sending e-mails every 30mins until I got solid answers. I would drive 4 hours to the nearest greenlight center until this was resolved.

But first and foremost please talk to your spouse. They know you, they know what your values are and will stand by you.

Koffee


----------



## Tommy Sanchez (Sep 17, 2016)

SurgeWarrior said:


> You DID NOT lose your reputation!! You have been accused of something you claim you didn't do...do you always allow people who lie to dictate the way you feel? Uber is just trying to save its own ass in this situation...my suggestion is when this gets resolved..SIGN A UNION CARD immediately, get a dashcam and don't depend on Uber for anything!!


Is there an uber union?


----------



## SunfilledValley (Oct 4, 2016)

I agree with Koffee and I am really sorry that you are going through this. Just tell your wife everything.You need all the support you can get at this point.You don't have to feel bad at all as this is not your fault and you did not do it and as for reputation,it really doesn't matter people will always be judgmental no matter what.It is your life and you don't have to bother what other people say just be strong and find out some solid answers and prove yourself that you are in the right.


----------



## Uberfenix (Aug 6, 2015)

Uber customer service can be pretty idiotic, maybe the complaint was for another driver, but they may have taken multiple rides that day and they clicked on your receipt just because they have a finger. You also have to consider how many riders were in the alleged incident, was the perception of the rider affected by drugs or alcohol? If this is a fake or wrongly accusation you have nothing to worry about; and playing devil's advocate, even if you did it and there were no witnesses, no video, injuries or marks, is just going to be hot air, and Uber is just covering its ass against bad publicity. You have to take things in perspective, feeling depressed by uber deactivating your account, is like feeling down because a paid ***** is not loving you anymore. There is nothing wrong with being sensitive, but with the risks you take driving and a company that throws the drivers under the bus at any chance, you better find something else, Lyft is about the same, get a CDL if you really like driving.

P.S. Don't talk to anybody on the phone, just go to the nearest Uber *****house of ridesharing, you never know when somebody looks for a quick buck out of insurance fraud.

edit:the stars replaced the word wh0r3


----------



## Edman (Aug 17, 2016)

Uber driver 360 said:


> I am crying while writing this.
> I started working for uber full time last week and left my job as Ian need of more money and saving to take care of my family.
> I did over 115 trips in 5 days and earned good rating too.
> Last I drive was in Friday and on Saturday morning my account was on waitlisted means I was put in hold and not allowed to drive.
> ...


You need to protect yourself with Voice and Camera recording in your car. Get a Dash Cam. It is for your own good and the passengers


----------



## Edman (Aug 17, 2016)

Uber driver 360 said:


> I am crying while writing this.
> I started working for uber full time last week and left my job as Ian need of more money and saving to take care of my family.
> I did over 115 trips in 5 days and earned good rating too.
> Last I drive was in Friday and on Saturday morning my account was on waitlisted means I was put in hold and not allowed to drive.
> ...


You poor thing, please go to your nearest Uber office and pour your heart out to them. Hope the local representative can help you to get back you're driving privileges back. Suicide is not worth it. You have to think about your family members who depend on you. You got to be strong for your family members and Pray to God Almighty to help you.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

earnmorewhiledriving said:


> Don't be depressed. That doesn't solve anything.


I like that you're trying to be helpful, but that's like saying "Don't have a cold" or "Don't have cancer."


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear what happened to you. You know you did nothing wrong, and that matters most. Hang in there and keep your chin up high.


----------



## Edman (Aug 17, 2016)

Yes, Indeed. Amen to that my brother. lol


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Uber driver 360 said:


> I am crying while writing this.
> I started working for uber full time last week and left my job as Ian need of more money and saving to take care of my family.
> I did over 115 trips in 5 days and earned good rating too.
> Last I drive was in Friday and on Saturday morning my account was on waitlisted means I was put in hold and not allowed to drive.
> ...


Perhaps a Pro Bono lawyer would help. If someone makes a false or unsubstantiated accusation, and that directly contributed to your loss of employment, then you may have a reasonable case.


----------



## Sub Guy (Sep 22, 2016)

sorry for your troubles. Don't give up and don't give in. Fight for your justice! Some good advice here. Don't commit suicide, folks will see that as an admission of guilt. Talk to your wife and even friends. If they know you they know you are not like that. Have them start calling and complaining to UBER. Be such a pain in their but they put you back on the road just to shut you up.

Based on the experiences of others I think Uber should require a copy of the police report be sent to them before they take ANY action against a driver. If an "incident" is traumatic enough to complain to Uber, they should be calling the police as well. Uber is probably afraid of the bad press but if they require folks to submit the report most reports will never go past the first phone call/email to Uber. In the few/rare cases that a driver may be guilty of inappropriate behavior the rider is probably going to be contacting the police anyway. It is what people with REAL grievances do. How about it UBER, how about acting like a partner instead of a pimp?


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> They wanted to get out of paying. Being drunk and probably during a surge.


Knowing there are people out there that would make such a serious accusation to get out of paying $20-$30 makes me feel sick. Seriously. How could they live with themself?


----------



## yaris (Oct 6, 2016)

look on the Brightside. everything will get better!


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Tommy Sanchez said:


> Is there an uber union?


not yet but the teamsters are working on it. get in touch with your local teamsters office and inquire!


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Uber driver 360 said:


> I am isolated at home not talking to anyone.
> As everyone is scaring me.
> Today Uber's insurance company called me asking me if I was in accident.
> I said no then he said that uber reported what happened few days back and that may be reported to police as well.i got really scared after that.
> ...


I hope you have an update, with good news. After going through these posts, many posts I agree with and you should have news that might not be great but not what you expected.


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

Sign up with Lyft.


----------

